# حرامى ينادى بعودة الشرطة



## tasoni queena (6 مارس 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=216275&id=119129001445485
 




​


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2011)

*طيب الراجل عنده امانة اهو* :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

*ههههههه يخرب بيت الحشيش وسنينه واللى عمله فى الناس ههههههه*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه فعلا معاه حق
مرسي للصورة يا قمر​


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة والله​


----------



## انريكي (6 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه

يخرب بيتك يا تاسوني 

انا خايف الي بالصورة اتكوني انتي 

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 مارس 2011)

علشان يحموه من الضرب


----------



## النهيسى (6 مارس 2011)

*حرامى قدوه*
ههههههههه
روعه شكرا جدا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه
حرامى عنده ضمير :smile02
حلوة يا كوينا 
ميرسى ياقمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*عشان تعرفو بس ان المصري عنده ضمير مش زي الصيني ههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه
هنرجعلك الحكومه يا حج 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه

جامده يا قمر


----------



## just member (7 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه
بجد راجل تحفة
ضحكتني جدا هايدا الصورة
شكرا اكتيييير الك ولها البسمة الحلوة


----------



## Thunder Coptic (9 مارس 2011)

عرفتة هوة دا الحرامى الى كل ما ييجى يقبضوا علية يستخبى فى البوكس ههههههههههه حلوة يا تاسونى


----------



## مريم12 (10 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
انتوا مش فاهمين يا جماعة دى مش حكاية ضمير
اصلهم كانوا بيلعبوا عسكر و حرامية
هههههههههه
ميرررررررررررسى كوينا
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> طيب الراجل عنده امانة اهو



والله ما قصر هههههههههههه

شكرا يا بوب


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههه يخرب بيت الحشيش وسنينه واللى عمله فى الناس ههههههه



لالا الناس مسطولة من غيره هههههههههه

شكرا يا ماروو


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههههههههه فعلا معاه حق
> مرسي للصورة يا قمر



ههههههههه اكيد فى ضمير مش اى كلام

شكرا يا حبى كتير


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة والله



ربنا يخليلنا الايجيبشن ههههههههههه

شكرا لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> يخرب بيتك يا تاسوني
> 
> انا خايف الي بالصورة اتكوني انتي



هههههههههههه ايوة فعلا

بس كنت مشغولة شوية بقرا جورنال ههههههههه

شكرا انريكى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> علشان يحموه من الضرب



ويبقى اخيرا لقينا فايدة للشرطة

شكرا استاذ حبيب يسوع


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> حرامى قدوه
> ههههههههه
> روعه شكرا جدا



شكرا ييا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههههه
> حرامى عنده ضمير
> حلوة يا كوينا
> ميرسى ياقمر



صحيح البلد بتتحرك بينا هههههههههه

شكرا يا مرمر


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> عشان تعرفو بس ان المصري عنده ضمير مش زي الصيني ههههه



صنع بلدنا ومبيتكسرش ههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> هنرجعلك الحكومه يا حج
> ههههههههههههه



اه عشان ينبسط ههههههههههه

شكرا يا كوكو


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> هههههههههه
> 
> جامده يا قمر



اهو انتى اللى قمر حبيبتى

شكرا كتير


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> هههههههههه
> بجد راجل تحفة
> ضحكتني جدا هايدا الصورة
> شكرا اكتيييير الك ولها البسمة الحلوة



هههههههههه

شكرا يا جوجو ردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> عرفتة هوة دا الحرامى الى كل ما ييجى يقبضوا علية يستخبى فى البوكس ههههههههههه حلوة يا تاسونى



العقول المصرية الاصيلة ههههههههه

شكرا اوغسطينوس ردك الحلو


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2011)

> هههههههههههههه
> انتوا مش فاهمين يا جماعة دى مش حكاية ضمير
> اصلهم كانوا بيلعبوا عسكر و حرامية
> هههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههه واستغماية كمان

شكرا يا مريومة يا قمر


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 أغسطس 2011)

حلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوه بجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> حلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوه بجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد



ههههههههه حرامى عنده ضمير

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------

